# Back went out for seemingly no reason



## Farmer Ferd (Jul 9, 2008)

I took off Fri and the weekend and did virtually nothing. I "try" to get up Monday and my back is sore and stiff. But what the heck I have work to do. I got dressed, got my equipment took several minutes to get in the truck and then just sat in the driveway. then I looked at my crew and told them your working around the yard today cause I am going nowhere. Took it easy all day and night could not get comfortable no matter what I did. I couldn't sit stand or lay down for long. I am 48 and haven't had a back problem since I was 18 and fell 29' 10 1/2 " ( yea I measured it). Tuesday same thing but I had to work. climbed a 50' pin oak and did an easy take down.turned out even though it hurt like all get out it was the best thing I could have done. don't get me wrong I still went to a chiropractors and it still hurts crazy but its not as stiff as it was and most of the time I was working it felt better then just sitting. I am still taking it easy and I am only doing some easy-er work and my groundies do all the lifting.


----------



## Husky137 (Jul 10, 2008)

sounds like some stretching exercises are in order.


----------



## Pete M (Jul 10, 2008)

Been there recently too....twice in the past 3 years....and I'm only 41, not some oldie like you! First time, physiotherapist managed to move the pain from by back to my right butt cheek. Second time (few months ago) it went to right butt cheek on its own. Seems to be trapped nerve (sciatica) and I have almost fallen on the floor a couple of times when I go to stand up. Both times I did my back I wasn't even doing heavy work - just doing stupid things and not thinking when twisting to pick something up. Both times I have managed to cure it myself - first by hanging upside down from a swing, and second time by grabbing a branch and swinging out of the tree. it was an INSTANT cure each time - with pain there immediately before and then completely gone as if I hadn't had the previous few days in pain at all. Weird us people!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 12, 2008)

Two words: shiatsu massager.

Between this, stretching, and nutrition, I fired my chiropractor. I'm also to the point where if I'm out I know it and can usually self adjust. If not my wife puts the wrench on me.

Also...don't take it too easy on the weekends. Screws me up every time.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 12, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Two words: shiatsu massager.
> 
> Between this, stretching, and nutrition, I fired my chiropractor. I'm also to the point where if I'm out I know it and can usually self adjust. If not my wife puts the wrench on me.
> 
> Also...don't take it too easy on the weekends. Screws me up every time.



Ouch, those things bite! I use lacross balls and things like that. That massager don't get it right and doesn't stay in one place long enough. Seemed to work great in the store.
Anyone have a MA ROLLER?


----------



## Treetom (Jul 12, 2008)

*Farmer Ferd, you've found the cure.*

In my mid-20's I screwed up my back trying to lift and roll a huge block of red oak. Could barely walk for a week. The pain returned about ten years later when I was doing a lot of heavy log lifting. Chiropractor, total waste. Pain medication, totally wasted. A neuro surgeon finally identified the problem as a herniated disk. Surgery was an option, as was exercise and doing less of what irritated the problem (heavy lifting.) The ground crew and the Swinger now do all the heavy lifing. My back does go out once in a while, though, from overlifting or tying my climbing boots. The cure is Advil and climbing a tree. Climbing keeps my back straight and tightens my legs and somach, and it's more fun than sit-ups. My guess is the Advil lessens the swelling of the irritated nerve. Take care.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 12, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Ouch, those things bite! I use lacross balls and things like that. That massager don't get it right and doesn't stay in one place long enough. Seemed to work great in the store.
> Anyone have a MA ROLLER?



The one I have doesn't bite and I can hold it in one place and do micro adjustments from the control panel. That's what's often needed when I really need it. Perhaps it is a new and improved version from the one you reference.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 12, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> The one I have doesn't bite and I can hold it in one place and do micro adjustments from the control panel. That's what's often needed when I really need it. Perhaps it is a new and improved version from the one you reference.



I have the Homedics, the one you put on a chair and the nubs go up and down.
Nothing is better than my wife walking on my back and legs.


----------



## Ted-RI (Jul 12, 2008)

It might sound crazy, but, Acupuncture can do a lot for back pain. I hurt mine about three months ago and it is the only thing that worked.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting thing touched on, here: I also have found that sitting around or even doing things that don't require climbing or climbing-related activities bring on aches and pains in my whole body. It honestly seems that time off is time to feel new aches and pains. As soon as I'm back in the trees, I feel great. Pains are gone! I'm sure that this all ties in to stretching and such.

My guys and I were talking about the "retire and die soon after" phenomenon. I'm sure you know a few guys who have passed on not long after they retired. I think it's related to the above. On the job, one's body gets used to a certain set of stretches and movements and these activities keep one's body in good shape. Upon retirement, muscles start breaking down, bones start to turn brittle and the individual feels bad and then feels worse about feeling bad. This builds up and leads to high blood pressure and other maladies that eventually mess up one's heart and other major organs. In no time at all---BAM! Good-bye new retiree.

With the above in mind, I always tell folks that I'll retire when I die and not that I'll retire first.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 31, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Ouch, those things bite! I use lacross balls and things like that. That massager don't get it right and doesn't stay in one place long enough. Seemed to work great in the store.
> Anyone have a MA ROLLER?



I don't know to this day just exactly how it happened but I bought one of those things at the Texas state fair about ten years ago. I went to bed with it on my back and fell asleep only to awaken to the dang thing about to pinch my balls off. It hurt me pretty bad really. My wife jumped up and thought a spider or something had bitten me. It was touch and go there for about an hour with me thinking I might need to go to the E.R.


----------

